# CubeCast T-Shirts



## krnballerzzz (Jul 14, 2010)

The CubeCast T shirts are out. You can get them here: http://www.cubecastpodcast.com/Store.php

They are 15 each with free shipping. You will get them early to mid August in the mail.

We really really really really really really really really really really really really need your support (more than you think)!

Keep the CubeCast alive and breathing!


----------



## Weston (Jul 14, 2010)

I want a shirt with a big picture of Joey on the front.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 14, 2010)

Weston said:


> I want a shirt with a big picture of Joey on the front.



I'll work on that (seriously).


----------



## Weston (Jul 14, 2010)

We can have everyone wear it at nats


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 14, 2010)

I would totally buy. (if price range, etc)
2 episodes, and I'm already hooked. 

That design looks pretty cool - I'm all for 2-color shirts.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jul 14, 2010)

Id buy one, any rough ideas on price?


----------



## Tone (Jul 14, 2010)

that's a really cool shirt. i would definitely buy one if the price was reasonable


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 14, 2010)

Itll be 15-20 bucks depending on how many people buy it. More people buy it = cheaper.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 14, 2010)

Any chance you can be selling at Nats?
I think, for one, they'd sell. Someone gogo link to this on tp.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 14, 2010)

Shirt with the whole cast on the front in the red/yellow Obama poster color and at the bottom instead of "change, we believe" it should say "CubeCast, we believe"


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 14, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Shirt with the whole cast on the front in the red/yellow Obama poster color and at the bottom instead of "change, we believe" it should say "CubeCast, we believe"



I was thinking of doing something with the Obama poster. However, there isn't a good pic of thom/joey that I can use. I'll keep thinking of ways to do it though.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jul 14, 2010)

Love it. Could you make the spaces between the cubies bigger? I looks kinda solid in the farther away pic.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 14, 2010)

eastamazonantidote said:


> Love it. Could you make the spaces between the cubies bigger? I looks kinda solid in the farther away pic.



It looks solid because it is actually solid lol. The crappy tshirt creator I used made it look like that :\


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 14, 2010)

Weston said:


> I want a shirt with a big picture of Joey on the front.



+1


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 14, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Whyusosrs? said:
> 
> 
> > Shirt with the whole cast on the front in the red/yellow Obama poster color and at the bottom instead of "change, we believe" it should say "CubeCast, we believe"
> ...



Get better pictures? That would be a real fun shirt.


----------



## Escher (Jul 14, 2010)

That is all.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 14, 2010)

I would buy one if the cube wasn't solid and if the price is right.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 14, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> I would buy one if the cube wasn't solid and if the price is right.



The cube won't be solid.


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jul 14, 2010)

If these were availible at nationals, I'd consider (meaning, if I don't want to spend money on much else) buying one. It'd be cool to have one with you, Thom, and maybe Joey on the back, and the design you showed on the front.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 14, 2010)

any chance of the cube being color?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 14, 2010)

ThatGuy said:


> any chance of the cube being color?



It costs more money per color added.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 14, 2010)

Only in black?


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 14, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Only in black?



The Tshirt background can be any color, but the rest of the shirts will be the same. It's going to be one final design/tshirt color that's going to go out in bulk.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 14, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Only in black?
> ...



I vote orange.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 14, 2010)

InfernoTowel said:


> If these were availible at nationals, I'd consider (meaning, if I don't want to spend money on much else) buying one. It'd be cool to have one with you, Thom, and maybe Joey on the back, and the design you showed on the front.



Selling them at nationals would be nice. If you were to set up a table for the podcast, you could sell all CubeCast merchandise at the table.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 14, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



Seconded.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 14, 2010)

Orange? What shade?


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 14, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Orange? What shade?



FF8800.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 14, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > Orange? What shade?
> ...



I 3rd this (for "orange") / 2nd this for this specific shade.


----------



## riffz (Jul 14, 2010)

I vote black. I hate bright coloured shirts.

But I would get one.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 14, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > krnballerzzz said:
> ...



I third the shade. Orange shirts rock!


----------



## theace (Jul 14, 2010)

Black or White. Get a design where the cube is more prominent as well. Maybe have an OLL sheet or something like that on the back? Something that would tell that you're a cuber! I'm definitely buying :3


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 14, 2010)

purple


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 14, 2010)

Black. Groups of people wearing one bright colour look weird.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 14, 2010)

I'd do black as well (and I usually prefer black shirts) but orange shirts aren't made that often so...I definitely vote for it higher in this one! My second preference would be black though if orange gets ruled out by you party poopers!


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 14, 2010)

I'd consider black.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 14, 2010)

PURPLE


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 14, 2010)

It looks like it's going to be black. We will announce everything on episode 3.


----------



## theace (Jul 15, 2010)

dabmasta said:


> Black. Groups of people wearing one bright colour look weird.



+1


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 19, 2010)

The CubeCast T shirts are out. You can get them here: http://www.cubecastpodcast.com/Store.php

They are 15 each with free shipping. You will get them early to mid August in the mail.

We really really really really really really really really really really really really need your support (more than you think)!

Keep the CubeCast alive and breathing!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 19, 2010)

I just bought mine, Andrew.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 19, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I just bought mine, Andrew.



AWESOME! Thanks man .


----------

